# Favorite Jeans to Ride In?



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

MissMe, in a mid rise cut are my top dogs. I buy used/well worn ones off eBay every chance I get and wear those 'outside' and keep my good ones put up for date night and blue jean Fridays at the office.

I tried Rock N Roll Cowgirl jeans and discovered they cut me in half at the middle - they just don't fit right. I guess if I still had an hourglass figure and wasn't built like a cylinder at the age of 46 they would. Good room in the butt and thighs, that waist though... ouch.

I have a super thin pair of Arya denim jeans in a very light blue - think I paid like, 24.99 for them years ago, before I rode. They are my favorite summer jeans because they're thin, light in color, have just the right amount of stretch in them, and the length is substantial so I don't get the hem creeping up my leg as I ride. They're the jeans I have on in my avvie pic.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I wear Wrangler Q-Babies, boot cut. They are the best one's I've had yet. Very comfortable, hold their shape, strong, and look nice too


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Wrangler Q-baby and Ariats here.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Levi's 569 loose straight or Levi's 569 loose straight stretch, they are sooooooooo comfy and nice to ride in.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I wear Gap or Old Navy stretch jeans with lycra. Fits my body type best and I only buy used ones cheap at Goodwill.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to wear the wrangler rock 47s but they are hard to find now. I love my Miss Me's. I just bought a pair of BKE the other day and I'm liking them ALOT. Super comfy. I tried on the Rock Revivals but I can't get past the $160 price tag. I already feel like I'm nuts for spending what I Do on the Miss Me's... The BKE pair I bought were about $30 cheaper than the Miss Me's.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

I've not ridden in them because I haven't owned any in a while but my favorite jeans used to be the Levi Demi curves, if they still make them. As someone with larger thighs and rear but a waist that dips in just a bit, they always fit my bottom without a gap at the waist and had enough stretch to be comfy but not so much that they would sag if I wore them a few days before washing. (I don't own any in this style anymore because I lost some weight and followed the principal of not hoarding old clothing back once you've lost weight. My weight has fluctuated over time though and I could probably have gotten more use out of them over the years so I wish I hadn't de-cluttered them. I've not been able to bring myself to purchase another pair because of the price tag and because I own too many clothes already, ha.)


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Wrangler Auras and Q-Babies


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

farmpony84 said:


> I used to wear the wrangler rock 47s but they are hard to find now. I love my Miss Me's. I just bought a pair of BKE the other day and I'm liking them ALOT. Super comfy. * I tried on the Rock Revivals but I can't get past the $160 price tag*. I already feel like I'm nuts for spending what I Do on the Miss Me's... The BKE pair I bought were about $30 cheaper than the Miss Me's.





Daughter talked me into trying them. I bought a pair, but they were on clearance sale for 79.00. That still makes me suck wind, paying that for jeans. When I need new 'good wear' MissMe jeans, I can put a pair on layaway at the local boutique and pay them out. Dropping 80.00 at one time for a pair of jeans killed a part of my soul.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Smooth Stride Riding Jeans?

I have a flat butt, long toned legs, and a big belly like a team roper. Wranglers make me look dumpy. I need something with tummy control, less room in the hips and not-relaxed thighs. Any ideas?

I wear NYDJ in non-riding life, and they make me look my best and are high quality. I'm thinking about just getting a pair of boot cut for "event" type riding, but I don't know about rugged durability.

I actually like Kerrits tights for every day arena riding, and I'll probably stick with Wranglers for trails until I can splurge on some ****** because they ate durable and protect against AZ cactus and pokies.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wait! Team Ropers have big bellies? Is that a pre-requisite?!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just buy the cheapest jeans I can find on clearance at Walmart (or Kmart, back when our town still had a Kmart). My "buy price" for jeans is about $7. If they are more than that, the are too expensive, at least for riding. :biglaugh:

Years ago I had a pair of stretch jeans that I loved and I rode in them and they got caught on a snag and ripped. So ever since then, I go "cheap" on riding jeans in case they get tore up. (I probably rip up about a pair a year, so not too often, but it's a possibility). I DO only buy jeans with stretch in them, or sometimes even those leggings that are nice and stretchy but look like jeans. I like those for summer. But where I ride with a lot of tree limbs and oak brush I know every time I ride I could rip my jeans. And I sure don't want to rip up a pair I paid more than $10 for, ha ha! But I'm serious, for riding I buy the cheapest comfortable jeans I can find.

I do find Walmart jeans fit a little funny. I am a plus-sized gal and have muscular calves and Walmart jeans either fit in the waist and are tight in the legs or fit in the legs and are big in the waist. But I do okay with them. 

I loved, loved, loved the jeans I used to find at Kmart. Basic Editions I think? They were awesome, fit just the way I liked and luckily I have a whole stack of them left that I still can wear. Because our Kmart closed and there aren't any others except hours away. But anyway, I am cheap in general, but for riding I am especially cheap!


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

bayleysours said:


> I have thick thighs so I need something that will last a while since my thighs rub together.


Off topic, but I just wanted to say - be proud of this - it's MUSCLE!

In high school I _always_ wore out the inside seam of my jeans (not from riding - from walking) and just thought I had fat thighs.

At some time after college when I no longer lived near my horse I realized I wasn't wearing out my jeans the same way, but didn't think farther than that. (How do I even _remember_ noting this, decades later? The mind is a _funny_ thing.)

A few more years, and I brought my horse from my parents' house (where I MAYBE visited & rode a few times a month) to a farm near where I was living, and I rode more. And suddenly realized one day I was wearing holes in my jeans inseams again! That's when it struck me it must be my adductor muscles causing the issue. (Repeat previous note about memory, as this was ~20 years ago.)


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

trailhorserider said:


> I just buy the cheapest jeans I can find on clearance at Walmart (or Kmart, back when our town still had a Kmart). My "buy price" for jeans is about $7. If they are more than that, the are too expensive, at least for riding. :biglaugh:
> 
> Years ago I had a pair of stretch jeans that I loved and I rode in them and they got caught on a snag and ripped. So ever since then, I go "cheap" on riding jeans in case they get tore up. (I probably rip up about a pair a year, so not too often, but it's a possibility). I DO only buy jeans with stretch in them, or sometimes even those leggings that are nice and stretchy but look like jeans. I like those for summer. But where I ride with a lot of tree limbs and oak brush I know every time I ride I could rip my jeans. And I sure don't want to rip up a pair I paid more than $10 for, ha ha! But I'm serious, for riding I buy the cheapest comfortable jeans I can find.
> 
> ...


I did have a pair of Walmart jeans I liked to ride in! I forget what the brand was, they may have been Lee's?? I will have to check there to get another couple of cheap pairs!


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

avjudge said:


> Off topic, but I just wanted to say - be proud of this - it's MUSCLE!
> 
> In high school I _always_ wore out the inside seam of my jeans (not from riding - from walking) and just thought I had fat thighs.
> 
> ...


Thanks girl!! Makes me feel a little better about them loL!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a hard time finding jeans long enough. I ride in a 38" inseam so a lot of the cute jeans I can wear with shoes but aren't long enough for me to wear with boots and ride in. 

Miss Me jeans fit me weird. If they fit the butt, hips, and thighs they leave a huge gap around the waist. Rock Revivals fit me better but spendy so I buy those used off eBay. I like the Ariats but the ones I have not long enough and the denim is thin. I'd probably wear them out pretty fast.
I love the Rock n Roll Cowgirl jeans they fit perfect and I can get them long. Same with the Stetson jeans too. They are a bit thicker denim so they lasted quite a bit longer. Mine wear out over the top of the right thigh where my rope rubs and the right butt cheek blow out since I tend to sit heavier on that side.
The Wrangler Q baby jeans are heavier and have some stretch but mine don't hold their shape well. After an hour it looks like I've been wearing them for a week and might of crapped my pants.

Usually, I go to Alloy.com and buy their house brand jeans. A slim fit, low rise boot cut jean with some stretch. They come in the 37" and 39" inseams and sometimes I can get them on sale for about $29. A pair of those will last me a year with very hard use as I use them for work.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

farmpony84 said:


> Wait! Team Ropers have big bellies? Is that a pre-requisite?!


:lol: The ones I grew up with in Wyoming did.... but I think they probably did as much beer drinking as roping! :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cedar & Salty said:


> :lol: The ones I grew up with in Wyoming did.... but I think they probably did as much beer drinking as roping! :lol:


:lol: 

Team proper pickup line:
"Hey pretty girl, you have any beer in your trailer?"
:lol:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Cedar & Salty said:


> :lol: The ones I grew up with in Wyoming did.... but I think they probably did as much beer drinking as roping! :lol:


I think that is universal, especially practice roping events that run weekly down at whatever the given local public facility is. It's always cheap nasty beer too like Budweiser etc. When my brother was living in N. AZ he used to go to Hoolbrook(sp?) and there were guys there that would literally kill off cases of Budweiser by themselves waiting for their turn in the box. Not sure why they even bothered to show up, they never did much good and I am sure they were WAY WAY WAY over the limit driving home with a trailer full of horses if they didn't just pass out right there at the fairgrounds. This is one of the many reasons competitive team roping never appealed to me. If drinking and BS-ing on horseback with ropes was a competition sport at least I know where to find some gold medalists.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

@AndyTheCornbread it worked out good for me! I was a horse crazy kid without a horse of my own and would go to watch my friends' dads (who were also friends of my dad). Once they'd rope a few, they would get down and start drinking beer and let us kids tool around on their rope horses.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

For what it's worth....I'm a guy and I wear Wranglers.....


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

The older I get the harder it is to lift my leg. Jeans are too restrictive. I started wearing sweat pants riding a few years ago. Much easier to lift my leg up in the stirrup and not nearly as sticky in the saddle. My cowboy friends say I look stupid. I don't care! Those old farts look kind of stupid tryin to lift their leg above the knee it their tight jeans.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

pasomountain said:


> I wear Gap or Old Navy stretch jeans with lycra. Fits my body type best and I only buy used ones cheap at Goodwill.


That's me. Anything STRETCHY and cheap from Goodwill!


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

As a Western rider, I frequently make the traitorous, blasphemous choice to don English breeches for my arena and around-the-barn riding. I specifically like Kerritt's Ice Fil breeches for the Arizona heat and for comfort and flexibility. They just don't hold up to trail riding amongst all the thorns and cacti, and aren't acceptable for Western clinics or gymkhanas.

I wish there were Western riding jeans that compared in comfort and coolness.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

elkdog said:


> The older I get the harder it is to lift my leg. Jeans are too restrictive. I started wearing sweat pants riding a few years ago. Much easier to lift my leg up in the stirrup and not nearly as sticky in the saddle. My cowboy friends say I look stupid. I don't care! Those old farts look kind of stupid tryin to lift their leg above the knee it their tight jeans.


I used to wear sweat pants for riding in the winter but I just ripped too many of them up. And they ARE slicker in the saddle.......good or bad I guess that depends on your horse!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

elkdog said:


> The older I get the harder it is to lift my leg. Jeans are too restrictive. I started wearing sweat pants riding a few years ago. Much easier to lift my leg up in the stirrup and not nearly as sticky in the saddle. My cowboy friends say I look stupid. I don't care! Those old farts look kind of stupid tryin to lift their leg above the knee it their tight jeans.


If you ever want to go back to not wearing sweats you should try some of the "Levi's 569 loose straight stretch" jeans that I ride in. Very comfy and because they have some kind of spandex woven into the threads with the cotton they are very stretchy.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Levi took on some political views regarding the 2nd amendment that I strongly disagree with. They've seen their last dollar from me.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

elkdog said:


> Levi took on some political views regarding the 2nd amendment that I strongly disagree with. They've seen their last dollar from me.


I wasn't aware of it until you said something. I went and looked it up just now. Looks like I will have to find a different jean company. I won't be giving money to any company that is anti-2A. I fought too long and too hard for too many years in the Marines to support companies that want to take away the rights I served for. Thanks for the heads up, they won't see another dime from me.


----------

